# Tree Creature from Heck



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*He's finally done. This guy took a looooong time to build but I like the end result. It literally only cost me about $10 in materials. Mostly made from branches, recyclables and other standard prop supplies that we all have on hand. He's resting about 10 feet up in the tree. 
I'm not sure what color lighting I should go with. What do y'all think I should light him with?*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he's stunning and very creepy up in that tree!

Hard to say what lighting would look best. I'd test drive a few different lighting scenarios with him between now and Halloween. It will give your neighbors something to talk about when they look out their windows:jol:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's brilliant. I love it! Maybe a motion triggered lightning strobe (white, since his coloration is awesome as it is)?
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's beautiful. Nice original creature


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is very cool, and really creepy. Hope your TOTs are forced to walk past it.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

He's awesome I've not seen anything like that before. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Sweeeeeet! Seriously!

Incidentally, my 2 and 4 year olds both agree!


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

That is horrifying. I love it!! 
Maybe a soft green colour given he's in a tree, might highlight the moss parts on him too?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza! That is smokin'!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang incredible!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

The problem I'm having is that he blends in with the tree a little too well. He's pretty hard to see. I may have to go with a standard white spotlight. Maybe a strobe like was recommended. Or maybe relocate him from the tree to somewhere more visible?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love it! All that natural woodwork really shines through and gives a sinister evil forest vibe to him.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa, he is one cool tree hugger, ha ha! I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark forest.


----------



## stein (Sep 4, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on him. Like others have said I would do test with different lights to see what works best for you.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang HF! That thing is really intense! Going to take a lot of people off guard!! Really like it a lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

THF, is there room to stick a couple of battery-operated tea lights into his ribcage? That would help draw attention to him. You might also try experimenting with uplighting him from almost directly below to make him more visible.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe some type of spot light rather then a flood light would work better. And Roxy's ideas of an up light would also be worth a try too. And I would go with white light. If you could make the eyes reflective in some manor, paint or tape maybe


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the use of organic material--makes it look like it grew out of the ground.
I would think a green light. Or maybe a small white spotlight. We use a lot of those small LED flashlights to give a tight spot and cast some creepy shadows. You can make a holder from a piece of PVC pipe and a 45 degree joint--the flashlight slides in and you can stick it in the ground and aim as you like.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

creepy as hell. well done


----------



## myrasmike0308 (Oct 23, 2014)

I love it! so scary


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Have you thought about doing something unexpected? He is so organic looking...maybe tealights or indirect lighting that brings him to life without "spotlighting" him? I like it....very original...but you have to sell him to the TOT's.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

@Pumpkin5....Yeah, I agree. I tried out the orange fire and ice effects light with a white strobe and it looks bad ass. I'll post a vid soon. I may have to move him down from the tree a few feet though


----------

